# My new tiel



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

Here i smy new cokatiel...i bought it few days ago from a small town near my village,its old enough in the age but i cant tell its sex.
It is hand fed and VERY SWEET.


----------



## chris24 (May 3, 2010)

Congratz on the new tiel!


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

She's very pretty. I don't know the sex, either, but she just looks like a she.


----------



## MurphysMum (Nov 21, 2009)

She/he looks very cute.


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

She is female and extremely sweet.well let me share my love for my tiels with you with more pics of my mafia.
I also have a zako parrot


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

Your tiels are very pretty. A nice picture of your gray also!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

How old is she? If shes still under 6-12 months old you could have a male. 
You just can't tell for sure. If she is older, then you most likely have a female.
Very pretty!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Congratulations on your new tiel. She looks like she is a Cinnamon split to pied and whiteface.


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

She's a beauty, congrats.


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2010)

aw she is just so cute! your others are beautiful too.


----------



## Toirtis (Mar 5, 2010)

Very pretty bunch...the grey is nice, too.


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

thanks to all of you guys 
cinnamon split to pied and whiteface?huh?


----------

